# PubMed- [Diagnostics and therapy of chronic diarrhea in elderly people]



## VSsupport

[TD]Related Articles

*[Diagnostics and therapy of chronic diarrhea in elderly people]*

MMW Fortschr Med. 2008 Nov 13;150(46):28-31; quiz 32

Authors: Madisch A

PMID: 19130728 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

